# Fantasy newbie- tomb kings?



## quellun (May 11, 2013)

Hey all
So i’ve been playing 40k for a few years now, but i’m thinking about possible starting fantasy and like the look of tomb kings. Are they a good army for somone who knows nothing about fantasy? If so what would be the best course of action for me starting an army?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Best course of action for a WHFB newbie is to read the BRB through, so you know what the differences with 40K are; if you have already done this then you are off the a solid beginning.

Tomb Kings can look beautiful on the table; however from the experiences of people I have talked to they need to get the right synergies and tactics, so can be difficult to get working well for the first few lists.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I like tomb kings as well but as Dave said there not the best for a newbie. lasty if you wanted a cheap army to start go with WoC or ogres. Hopes this helps.


----------



## CommissarAidan (Apr 9, 2012)

i like tomb kings and their magic
also getting a new tomb kings army soon

and trying to find some tactics and how to use them. :training:


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

As with any army your first few games are likely to have a steep learning curve especially with Tomb Kings as they rely on magic to march and replenish numbers and have a fair amount of Unique SR. I'm in the process of writing a tactical guide for list builsing for the TK (much like my OnG one) should be up in a few days


----------



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

I play with Dark Elves, Greenskins, Tomb Kings, and occasionally use my TK "counts as" Vampire Counts... and my personal belief is that TK are the hardest to win with. But they're also cool, and have sweet models, and a unique vibe, so I like them.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I played a game with my tomb kings for the first time last week and crushed my opponent, it was only 1k but I maxed out my casting dice on one ocassion due to the casket and channeling. I kind of liked the whole buff aspect of the army, I missed I miscast once and killed 6 of skeleton archers only to buff the unit next turn giving them multiple shots but also regaining of my archer back.


----------



## CommissarAidan (Apr 9, 2012)

tomb kings can be a devastating army there skeleton warriors them selves not so much but there animated constructs make them devastating


----------



## afnolte (Jan 28, 2014)

I've played Tomb Kings for a couple years now, and they are a difficult army to learn to play. My experience has been that animated constructs are large fire magnets and tend to die quickly. When I tried using constructs my friends tended to wipe the board with me. Your infantry are gloriously cheap (points wise). Use that. And like the Vampire Counts, Tomb Kings live or die by the magic phase. If your opponent brings out Dwarfs, just flip the board and go home.


----------

